
The U.S. May Soon Scan New Immigrants’ Faces, Irises, Voices, and DNA - devy
https://onezero.medium.com/the-u-s-may-soon-scan-new-immigrants-faces-iris-voices-and-dna-79634a05dfda
======
ideals
If a person moves to the US on an H1B Visa due to securing a job at a tech
company, are those people subjected to this?

I guess put another way, does everyone who moves to the US have to do this, or
is it only under some circumstances?

------
frr149
Why not anal probes too?

~~~
cratermoon
This is the 21st century version of tattooing a number on each person's arm.

